# Rad power bikes radwagon 4. Anyone have one?



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

I am looking at getting a Rad radwagon 4 for going to the grocery store, work etc instead of taking our jeep. I am going to get a full bunch of accessories for it as I like multiple configurations of my gear. Anyone have one and how do you like it? 

I live about 5km away from the store/work so this would be ideal for skipping there and getting some grub and stuff for the evening/weekend.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

My neighbor has one for the purpose that you state. He uses it here in Ohio, at the airport, around the neighborhood and for errands at his Florida propery. He pedals it about half the time and likes the bike very much. I'm guessing he has about 2k miles on it. 
He had a flat on the rear and I fixed the flat for him, checked out the bike and rode it a little bit. The bike pedals surpisingly easy without power. A least Rad put the money in the battery. Cells were 3,500 mah Samsung E, The drivetrain was Shimano Tourney so pretty cheap but seemed to work well. tires and wheels are cheap. Frame is stiff and the bike is heavier than dog snot. Not any warranty work that I am aware of. His is now about 2-3 years old. John is 74.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

In regard to Rad, they are popular for retirees like me - my friend has a Rad City that he mainly uses for exercise. He rarely uses the throttle. He fixes his own flats on the road. He says the step-thru frame is a big feature for him. He is 72 and an ex fighter pilot.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

buddy has one for grocery getting and tooling around in chicago. He loves it, pretty reliable and the customer support has been great for him. He's a road/gravel bike guy and knows good bikes and he's been content with most of the parts so far and has just been upgrading as things wear out. I think for the price, they are very hard to beat and the customer support gives them a further nudge over the competition.


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

minimusprime said:


> buddy has one for grocery getting and tooling around in chicago. He loves it, pretty reliable and the customer support has been great for him. He's a road/gravel bike guy and knows good bikes and he's been content with most of the parts so far and has just been upgrading as things wear out. I think for the price, they are very hard to beat and the customer support gives them a further nudge over the competition.


Sounds like they are a great company to deal with. I know I had to jump through 10 rings of fire to hell to get my frame replaced from Specialized when it cracked after 1 year of ownership. I love that bike though. Just want the rad to offset the 1.75 / liter gas we have locally now.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I see them everywhere, not sure where people are buying them, perhaps Amazon. They are literally nothing special, plain hub motor, probably locked them into proprietary components to screw the customer over. Perhaps like BionX, but they were easy to bypass, but those are very old, and defunked now. Orange lettering I believe, I am not to interested in them so I dont really look any closer when I notice them out in the wild, I am too busy to be bothered unless I see something cool then I will ask the riders about their ebike.

Yeah I just did a quick look, yeah its the same style that I see all the time, but all the ones I see have orange lettering.








Electric Bikes


Shop award-winning electric bikes for all riders: city, commuter, cargo, family, folding, hybrid, step-through and more. Check out Rad ebikes now!




www.radpowerbikes.com


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

Live 7 blocks from their birthplace here in Seattle. Visited the retail showroom before covid a couple times.
I have owned a Sondors original. The Rad was better than that, but I’d say it is still a BSO.
It you just want an electric moped, sign on. And there is nothing wrong with that!
If you want a boutique mtb with a motor, you’ll need to cough up for a $5k plus option.
I eventually sold my Sondors as the weight just became too ridiculous. I was going to crash, and it was going to hurt me. See any eBike forum and you’ll see what I mean.


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

Grinchy8 said:


> Live 7 blocks from their birthplace here in Seattle. Visited the retail showroom before covid a couple times.
> I have owned a Sondors original. The Rad was better than that, but I’d say it is still a BSO.
> It you just want an electric moped, sign on. And there is nothing wrong with that!
> If you want a boutique mtb with a motor, you’ll need to cough up for a $5k plus option.
> I eventually sold my Sondors as the weight just became too ridiculous. I was going to crash, and it was going to hurt me. See any eBike forum and you’ll see what I mean.


I know it's not a boutique MTB. That's not what I am looking for. I am looking for a vehicle replacement for 90 percent of my commuting etc. I would go with a Specialized ebike if I was going mtb on it.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Steve Adams said:


> I know it's not a boutique MTB. That's not what I am looking for. I am looking for a vehicle replacement for 90 percent of my commuting etc. I would go with a Specialized ebike if I was going mtb on it.


If you are not opposed to boutique, you might want to look at Gazelle or Riese and Mueller etc


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

Jack7782 said:


> If you are not opposed to boutique, you might want to look at Gazelle or Riese and Mueller etc


I am not going to shell out stupid money for an around town bike, I said IF i were going boutique. Which I am not. That's why the Rad is a great bike for me.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry I did know you bought one. Please post a picture and give us a review.


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

Jack7782 said:


> Sorry I did know you bought one. Please post a picture and give us a review.


NO problem. as soon as I get it built and kitted out with my grocery getting accessories, I will certainly give you an unbiased opinion, good or bad.


----------

